# mp4 playback issue on VLC Player



## mikequest3 (Feb 7, 2007)

Hello to All
I have searched for this particular issue on the net & various forums but found none except for audio problems, etc
My query is, VLC media player is able to play a *mp4* format file but it freezes when tried to scroll further into the video, the duration seconds seem to be counting but audio & video is stuck. Everything else is no problem. Has anybody else come across this issue, please advise.

Info.
VLC Player version 0.8.6i

Mike


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

You can try updating to the latest version of VLC, I think its .9 something. Also, if that doesn't help, I've had more success playing mp4 type files with the GOM player (http://www.gomlab.com/eng/) than with VLC, or, there's always QuickTime.


----------



## mikequest3 (Feb 7, 2007)

thanks i will try it out


----------

